# Text in Textarea bunt



## Pharao2k (19. Dezember 2004)

Hi,
Da ich es afaik noch nie gesehen habe bezweifle ich zwar dass sowas möglich ist, aber ich frag trotzdem sicherheitshalber nochmal nach. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit einzelne Textpassagen (nicht die Scrollbalken usw.) von einem Textarea-Feld bunt zu färben? Ich will so eine Art Syntax-Highlighting beim eingeben realisieren. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit sowas zu machen? Vielleicht per CSS? Vielen dank im Voraus


----------



## Gumbo (19. Dezember 2004)

Nein, das ist nicht möglich.


----------

